# Dilemma: Nikon D3000, D5000, or Canon Rebel T1i?



## littlered03 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I am new to the forums and have been having a dilemma over picking which camera to use as my first DSLR.  This post will be kind of long, but I really need some opinions for people who actually know about the photography world in order to decide.  If you could help me, I would really appreciate it.

Right now I own a Nikon Coolpix S4.  I use my camera a lot indoors in lower-light situations as well as for macro shots, portraits, and some outdoor photography.  I want a DSLR so I can have more control over my shots and have better quality images.   I only can spend about $900 right away on the camera body, a lens or two (maybe three if I really push it), and the neccessary accessories.  I know that I am going to be buying into a system of either Nikon or Canon, depending on which camera I choose for my first.  I want a camera that will work for a learner but will allow me to grow for a couple years because I am a college student and cannot afford a new body all the time, but will be able to buy lenses when I absolutely need/want them.  The cameras I am choosing between are the Nikon D3000, D5000, and the Canon Rebel T1i.

Pros and cons of each for me:
*D3000*
Pros:
-Low price
-Small and good fit in my very small hands
-Has the guide mode for when I first start using it, but will let me use manual settings as well.
-Has been told to me (and somewhat confirmed by my extensive research) that this camera is bascially the D5000 without the articulating LCD, live view, and the video mode.
Cons:
-I am afraid I will not be able to grow as well with it (but I don't really know why, that's just been told to me)
-No Live view, but I'm not sure how important that would be for me
-No video, but I'm not sure how much I would use it anyway, probably rarely
-Have to buy special lenses that are more money that higher level cameras
-Less MP than the other two (although I don't know how important that will be since I won't be blowing up very many photos)

*D5000*
Pros:
-Video mode and articulating LCD, although I am not sure how much I would use these.
-Live view, which is nice but I would mostly use the viewfinder anyway
-More room to grow (as told to me by others, but I am not sure I understand why that is true)
Cons:
-$200 more than the D3000 without offering much more as far as I can see
-Harder for me to hold.  It is about the same size as the T1i, but the right side grip is much more slippery and hard for me to hold on to
-Have to buy special lenses that are more money that higher level cameras

*T1i*
Pros:
-Much easier to hold than the D5000.
-More compatible with variety of lenses than Nikon choices (I think this is true anyway.  Do I have to buy special autofocus lenses for this camera too?)
-More MP than either of the Nikon choices
-Video mode, although I am not sure how much I would use this.
-Live view
Cons:
-$200 more than the D3000 without offering much more as far as I can see


I am pretty sure I have narrowed it down to the D3000 and the T1i because if I ended up paying more for the T1i, I would be able to buy a lot more lenses without an extra cost for them being special (I believe, please correct me if I'm wrong) which I would not have with the D5000 and I do not find the articulating LCD important.  Basically it comes down to price.  Do you think the D3000 offers enough for me to grow for a while and is worth the extra money for the lenses (would I be able to use the special lenses on cameras that don't need them in the future?) or should I invest in the T1i (or the D5000 if for some reason that is way better than the T1i even with the special lens price) because the extra cost bring a lot more neccessary tools?

I would really appreciate any input you could give me!  Thank you!


----------



## battletone (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know what all this special lens stuff you mention is about.

Get the one that feels comfortable.  Live view has its place IMO, video not so much, but others might love to have it.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 28, 2009)

go with the nikon D5000!!!!!! its the best out of the three  you've listed!


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 28, 2009)

Also forget about megapixels, they are not important unless you are making posters for the sides of buildings and such!


----------



## littlered03 (Nov 28, 2009)

battletone said:


> I don't know what all this special lens stuff you mention is about.
> 
> Get the one that feels comfortable.  Live view has its place IMO, video not so much, but others might love to have it.



Thank you!

What I mean about the lenses is this:  Let's say I wanted this lens (Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo), a Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF lens for $124.  This does not autofocus on the D3000 or D5000 so I would be told to buy this lens (Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.4G SIC SW Prime Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo) or this lens (Amazon.com: Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo) for either $444 or $200.  I do not want to have to pay more for these lenses when I could get the same thing for cheaper if the camera would power the lens.


----------



## littlered03 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wolverinepwnes said:


> go with the nikon D5000!!!!!! its the best out of the three  you've listed!



Does it matter that it feel the worst in my hands and that I would have to buy more expensive lenses for it?


----------



## battletone (Nov 28, 2009)

littlered03 said:


> battletone said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what all this special lens stuff you mention is about.
> ...


Well that is something for a Nikon person to explain, but if Canon offers a $99 50mm 1.8 with a built in motor, I can't believe that Nikon doesn't have something comparable for a few bucks more...without going right up to $400....but then you have to ask a Nikon person if that 1.8 50mm without a motor for $100 is anywhere near as good of an optic as that $400 one..which is 1.4.



littlered03 said:


> Wolverinepwnes said:
> 
> 
> > go with the nikon D5000!!!!!! its the best out of the three you've listed!
> ...


Also, consider that it seems all Nikon lenses are more expensive than Canons.  I am sure you can dig up all the studies which show them to be optically superior, but IMO I don't see the price difference when looking at everyones pictures that get posted.  So IMO you have a valid point about price.  I was going to switch from Canon to Nikon here, but I opted not to after looking at cost -vs- features -vs- cost.  It seems like cost was the only thing other than image quality that kept showing up...and like I said, I don't see it.


----------



## Provo (Nov 28, 2009)

D5000 I love it


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 28, 2009)

if you feel more comfortable holding the canon, then don't listen to us, go for the canon, It is gonna be you using it, so if you feel more comfortable with that body then go for it! here nikon people will tell you go with nikon and canon people will tell you to go with canon!  just think about the fact that when you invest in a body, what follows is all the lens you will buying for it! and thats the real choice you have to make, cuz camera bodies will come and go and will be outdated in a few years so you have to update again, but its the Lens that will stay with you forever! so look in the future and see what you'd rather be committed to nikon or canon! as it was mentioned canon lens are cheaper than nikon, whereas the image quality on the lens of nikon is better! although this doesn't matter for beginners further down the road it might be something that would matter to you! but again if you hold the canon in your hand and you feel more comfortable with it then you have your answer


----------



## littlered03 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wolverinepwnes said:


> if you feel more comfortable holding the canon, then don't listen to us, go for the canon, It is gonna be you using it, so if you feel more comfortable with that body then go for it! here nikon people will tell you go with nikon and canon people will tell you to go with canon!  just think about the fact that when you invest in a body, what follows is all the lens you will buying for it! and thats the real choice you have to make, cuz camera bodies will come and go and will be outdated in a few years so you have to update again, but its the Lens that will stay with you forever! so look in the future and see what you'd rather be committed to nikon or canon! as it was mentioned canon lens are cheaper than nikon, whereas the image quality on the lens of nikon is better! although this doesn't matter for beginners further down the road it might be something that would matter to you! but again if you hold the canon in your hand and you feel more comfortable with it then you have your answer



Thank you!  The Nikon D3000 actually felt best in my hand because it was smaller, but the T1i felt sturdy for being a larger size.  My main focus is image quality, so if the Nikons offer better image quality, then I want to stick with them.


----------



## Markw (Nov 28, 2009)

The Nikon 50mm 1.8, 50mm 1.4, and 35mm 1.8 lenses are not the same. All are used for different purposes and in different situations (both 50mms can almost be used in the same place, but the 1.4 gives shallower DOF and allows shooting in less light.). Thinking that way is why youre having issues. Lenses, for the most part, are largely more different than the camera body, and in most cases, more important for image quality.

Get the camera the suits your liking and needs. Think about it like this. Would you rather spend extra on each lens, and sometimes not even be able to afford a lens as there is none with a motor in it, or spend the extra money to begin with and buy any lens you will want? You will buy waay more lenses than you will bodies, so spending the extra dough in the beginning so that you can have much more freedom with lenses (the most important part) just makes sense. Not to say youre not going to want to upgrade your camera body in the future, trust me...you will, but you will get many lenses between camera body switches. 

Also think about this: when you do eventually get a new body, which you will if you stay in the hobby, it will most likely be able to accommodate any lens and have a built in motor. Then all that extra money you spent on lenses for special motors, or sacrifices you made and not bought lenses you really wanted because of the lack of a motor will have went to waste. This can all be avoided by spending a little extra money in the beginning and not wasting it on lenses with motors. (I know it wouldnt be wasting the money..until you do get that new body that has a motor..then youll want to kick yourself for not starting with that in the first place).

Just a thought. good luck with what you choose.
Mark

PS. Nikon glass is renound for being superior in most cases.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 28, 2009)

the D5000 will make you learn more, and gives you the extra room to grow!  don't worry within a year of having that camera you'd be itching to upgrade anyways!!!! but a friend of mine has the D5000 and he loves it to death!


----------



## Markw (Nov 28, 2009)

Nothing _makes_ you learn better than trial and error 

Mark


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got my 1st DSLR, a D3000. I have found it to be very easy to use, both in the auto and manual modes. I'm still learning how to use all the features but so far I really like it.


----------



## jdag (Nov 28, 2009)

There are as many right answers as opinions in this...get the one you like.  You really cannot go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Nov 28, 2009)

Over on my photo blog at The Discerning Photographer, I've just written a post about picking your first DSLR. Specifically, part of the article compares the D5000 and T1i, so check it out here!

Andrew Boyd
The Discerning Photographer


----------



## littlered03 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice, everyone!  I am still having a lot of trouble deciding.  I really want to buy Nikon because I am more familiar with their cameras and because I have heard amazing things about their lenses.  I am hesitant, however, because of the Nikon D3000 and D5000 lacking the motor used to autofocus most lenses which would cause me to have to buy special lenses which would be somewhat a waste of money once I upgrade to a camera that has the motor in the body.  This is a lot of money to put into something and I don't want to mess it up.  I am thinking of maybe buying the D90 refurbished or slightly used.  I am nervous though because it is much bigger than the D3000 and the D5000 and I didn't want anything too big right away.  What would you recommend?


----------



## CWN (Nov 29, 2009)

First:
It's definitely not a waste of money... the lenses with the internal focus motor focus faster and are much quieter as well.

Second:
The D90 isn't that much larger and even a D3000/5000 ins't a pocket-able camera anyway.


----------



## littlered03 (Nov 29, 2009)

CWN said:


> First:
> It's definitely not a waste of money... the lenses with the internal focus motor focus faster and are much quieter as well.
> 
> Second:
> The D90 isn't that much larger and even a D3000/5000 ins't a pocket-able camera anyway.



Oh, I didn't know that about the lenses.  That is good to know.  Thank you!  That might have just my my decision much easier.

I know they are not pocket-able cameras, but I have very tiny hands so the D5000 was pretty hard to hold already.  The D3000 was about perfect.  I know as I go up and buy nicer cameras they will get larger, but for my first I want to be comfortable holding it.  I know I would get used to it eventually, but I just want to take everything into consideration before buying.

Thank you!


----------



## CWN (Nov 29, 2009)

Gotcha... 

From my experience the D40 (now D3000 basically) was/is a great camera and it made the transition to the SLR world an enjoyable one.

You may want to check out Nikon's site, they actually have a very well put together tutorial for the D40, might be one for the D3000 as well.

Click the 'Open Menu' on the side, very useful information:
D40 | Digitutor | Global Site | Nikon Imaging


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is all that matters,

COMPARE THEM! sorry DXO dosen't have the D3000 up yet, I replaced it with the D40 since they are almost exactly the same.

That test is based only on image quality, it dosent base them on the extras they have.

The best way to get the camera you like is to go into the store and hold each one in your hands, whatever one feels best is whatever one you should get. 

Your only problem with the Nikons is anything under the D90 can only autofocus AF-S and AF-I lenses (which has probaly been said before). As for canon im a nikon lover so I dont know much about canon but ive heard canons can run all lenses. (correct me if im wrong)

*edit: CWN just said most of what I said, he pretty much beat me to it. just click the link thats all that matters.*


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

most lens you'll be buying will be fine! so i wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## littlered03 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for all of your help, everyone!  I have decided to go with the D5000 and to stick with the kit lens for a while before I buy any others that way when I do have to buy a special autofocusing lens, I will be sure it's what I need and the extra cost won't seem like such a big deal.  I figure getting it to feel more comfortable in my hands will just take some time and I will always have the strap around my neck if I ever do drop it in the process.  I am thinking of buying it refurbished or used if I can just because I want to save money if I can and that way I can still afford lenses later on.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

good choice, good luck


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Nov 29, 2009)

littlered03 said:


> Thank you for all of your help, everyone!  I have decided to go with the D5000 and to stick with the kit lens for a while before I buy any others that way when I do have to buy a special autofocusing lens, I will be sure it's what I need and the extra cost won't seem like such a big deal.  I figure getting it to feel more comfortable in my hands will just take some time and I will always have the strap around my neck if I ever do drop it in the process.  I am thinking of buying it refurbished or used if I can just because I want to save money if I can and that way I can still afford lenses later on.



Depending on what site you decide to get it from you might be able to take advantage of bing.com cashback, a lot of people don't know about it.  It takes about 60 days to get your cashback but its worth it  Walmart.com has 15% cashback right now.

http://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=nikon d5000&scope=cashback&FORM=Z9RE&p1=

Bing shopping


----------



## littlered03 (Nov 30, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> littlered03 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all of your help, everyone!  I have decided to go with the D5000 and to stick with the kit lens for a while before I buy any others that way when I do have to buy a special autofocusing lens, I will be sure it's what I need and the extra cost won't seem like such a big deal.  I figure getting it to feel more comfortable in my hands will just take some time and I will always have the strap around my neck if I ever do drop it in the process.  I am thinking of buying it refurbished or used if I can just because I want to save money if I can and that way I can still afford lenses later on.
> ...



Oh, wow!  Thanks for telling me about this!  I had no idea there was anything like this, so I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## littlered03 (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought it!  I got the following for a total of $650 from Amazon: the Nikon D5000 and the 18-55mm kit lens, a tripod, a small case, and a cleaning kit.  It was very hard for me because I am in college and that is a lot of money, but I made a plan to make sure I still have enough money throughout next semester.  Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 2, 2009)

Haha I am right there with you man.  Just got a D40 and there is so much stuff I want.  What kind of tripod did you get?


----------



## littlered03 (Dec 2, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Haha I am right there with you man.  Just got a D40 and there is so much stuff I want.  What kind of tripod did you get?



I got this kit from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002P4A7A2/ref=oss_T15_product   Probably not the best, but it's a start.


----------



## Bad Andy (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase!  I have the D5000 and I love it.  It was my first DSLR, and an upgrade from my little pocket point and shoot.  The D5000 has a much better sensor than the D3000 (It is basically the same sensor as the D90 and D300).  This will allow you to take pictures at a much higher ISO setting without getting a high amount of "grain" or noise.  

Be sure to post your pictures here and shoot often.  

-Andy


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Dec 3, 2009)

id go for the d3000 in my opinion. the d5000 has those power issues. i have used one and it takes FANTASTIC photos but the power issues some have  keep me from getting it. as far as canon goes, hey if you like it get  it. it has a lot of features and probably takes great photos. especially since it has  that cmos sensor. but im not a canon kind of guy so i wouldnt get one.  thats just my opinion. happy choosing!


----------



## Mrsace13 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well now I hope I bought the right thing!! I ordered the Canon T1i, I have always used Canon PowerShots and upgraded them, now I decided to do a larger upgrade. I got mine off Amazon too and spent more than that!! I hope I made a good choice!! I am real new to this, I do not even know about shutter speeds and so on, I just have always loved taking pics. I have always kept my camera on auto, now I am ready to start learning. I bought the dummies book too!!


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 6, 2009)

btw i appreciate youve created an informed argument while this thread is bumped
and nice mrscae, i hope i see some pics too!

and although ive bought this book and havent bothered reading it, everyone says its fantastic

Understanding exposure


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mrsace13 said:


> Well now I hope I bought the right thing!! I ordered the Canon T1i, I have always used Canon PowerShots and upgraded them, now I decided to do a larger upgrade. I got mine off Amazon too and spent more than that!! I hope I made a good choice!! I am real new to this, I do not even know about shutter speeds and so on, I just have always loved taking pics. I have always kept my camera on auto, now I am ready to start learning. I bought the dummies book too!!


 
You will learn, do your reasearch on basic camera information. Read your manual and once you learn how to use your camera properly you will LOVE IT! 

Good luck.


----------



## canonpic (Jun 15, 2010)

I've always been a Canon person, so I recommend the Canon. From experience, Canons are easier to use, offer a greater lens selection and price, and general affordability without sacrificing quality. 
For low to mid range DSLRs, Canon is far more experienced than Nikon and knows exactly what features capabilities and use the low-mid-range consumer market is looking for. 

Shop around, there are XSis for around 600 WITH a low quality but quite usable 18-55mm kit lens. 

However, the XSi is indeed going to be discontinued (Not that it matters much) but I still I strongly suggest you by a T2i. The XSi is a really good camera (I own an XS, the xsi's little brother) But T2i has 1080p film capability, so if you have family, it's the device to carry around. No need to lug around another camcorder. 18 megapixels will be more than you ever need and it takes Canon's entire line of lenses (EF and EF-S), as well as other big name third party lens suppliers like Sigma and Tamron, which offer generally a wider price range for canon mounts because they're so widespread. A DSLR is quite an investment and you don't want to invest in an XSi now, and eventually have to upgrade to a T2i or better because you love photography so much or going pro. If you care for your equipment, there is no reason why you shouldn't get a T2i now. (I'm assuming you have the money since you are willing to buy better lens separately)

Either will offer great picture quality than what you are used to, but take it from a Canon SLR/DSLR owner since the 80s, Canon won't disappoint and will last you a very very long time.

PS: I still have my lenses from the 80s, and they work great with DSLRs as well.
_____________________________________________________________________
Canon EOS 7D


----------



## Aayria (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not sure about the software in the D3000 or the T2i.. But after having looked at more cameras, I think a HUGE part of what has helped me grow with photography is the intuitive interface of my D5000.  Just having the ability to click the little "?" in the past when I come to a setting I'm not sure about, has been an immense help because the camera literally will walk you through how to use every setting.  Of course, becoming familiar with your manual is good, too.. but for a new photographer looking to delve seriously into making better pictures, the D5000 is perfect. 

   I agree with the poster above who said you'll be itching for a new camera soon though! You learn so fast with your D5000, that you quickly learn what a *pro* level camera would allow you to do.  I've had my D5000 about 4 months now, and I've already halfway saved up for a D700


----------

